# HELP: SMOK Stick V8 battery with any RDA/RTA



## PanzerSix17

Hey Guys

I would like to know if I can use my SMOK Stick V8 battery with any RDA like the Kangertech DOTA RDTA.

I would think it's just like an "Unregulated" mod, I might be wrong.

I can't find the M2 replacement coils so I looking to just get rid of the Baby Beast Tank and get an RDA or RTA.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cor

you can i use a mage rta and troll v2 25mm on a ijust s bat just keep my ohms on 0.18 and above

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker

M2 coils at noon clouds.


----------



## Nightwalker

Also the x4 coil works well


----------



## Nightwalker

The V8 3000 mAh battery outputs 30 to 45W. So you can use a dripper, but the build will have to be small and have a fast ramp up time


----------



## Nightwalker

Just phone Alice at noon clouds, they have a RBA and extended glass that turns the V8 into a RBA tank.


----------



## Nightwalker

But.. noon clouds has M2 coils


----------



## Faraaz

Hi guys , off the topic but is the 0.4 coils easily available and do they work well ? 

I don't really need clouds and don't want it to be too heavy on juice


----------

